# Road Star



## gtg689a (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey everyone, I was thinking about purchasing a Orbea Road Star from a local seller and was wondering if anyone here could give me their opinion on it.

He's selling it for $500

Orbea Road Star 56 cm
All Shimano 105 componotry including wheels
Carbon Easton EC 90 fork
less than 100 miles on it
looks to be in excellent condition

I've looked online but I can't find anything about the "Road Star" line from Orbea?

THANKS!


----------



## gtg689a (Jul 3, 2008)

Anyone ever even heard of this model? I can't find anything!


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

Road Star is not a model. It's a category of bikes. I found this on cyclingnews.com....

"The paint shop in Orbea's factory gives another glimpse of the company's desire to meet the needs of a wide customer base. A total of 21 different paint schemes are available for the various bicycle categories: Roadsport, *Roadstar,* ProRoad, Nominal, Touring, and Racing (Racing models are available only in Euskaltel team colors). All painting is done within the facility prior to final fitting of components and preparation for shipping."


----------

